# H M Trawler "Drumoak"



## Aberdonian

Two of my Ellington Granduncles, the Skipper and the Engineman, were lost when H M Trawler "Drumoak" struck what was thought to be a British-laid mine on 05 Oct 1914 at West Hinder.

Whilst I am already aware of much of the cir***stances surrounding the loss, I wonder if a photo, or details of the vessel's peacetime role, can be obtained.

Aberdonian


----------



## Douglas Paterson

*Drumoak*

Her details are on the website Aberdeen Built Ships.
Douglas
www.fishingboatheritage.com


----------



## Aberdonian

*Drumoak*



Douglas Paterson said:


> Her details are on the website Aberdeen Built Ships.
> Douglas
> www.fishingboatheritage.com


Hi Douglas,

Thanks for your lead; I now have the build details for the "Drumoak."

As one descended from six known generations of Portknockie fishermen, I wish you luck with your comprehensive website.

Aberdonian


----------



## aavh

Here is her history as I have it.

Andy


Drumoak: (A.516) (1902 – 1914) (Steel)
O.N. 115562: 208g, 66n 117.8 x 21 x 11.7 feet
62 h p T.3-cyl by Alexander Hall & Sons Ltd, Aberdeen

11.01.1902: Launched by Alexander Hall & Sons Ltd, Aberdeen (Yd. No 392) for North of Scotland Steam Fishing Co Ltd, Aberdeen (William Meff manager) as “Drumoak” A.516. 02.1902: Completed. 24.02.1902: Registered at Aberdeen A.516. 11.02.1909: In collision with S.T. “Miranda” H 875 slightly damaging her port quarter, while she was fishing in the North Sea. 08.1914: Requisitioned and converted to minesweeper (Ad No 342) based at Dover. 05.10.1914: Mined and lost with all hands in the British minefield at West Hinder off Belgium.


----------



## Aberdonian

aavh said:


> Here is her history as I have it.
> 
> Andy
> 
> 
> Drumoak: (A.516) (1902 – 1914) (Steel)
> O.N. 115562: 208g, 66n 117.8 x 21 x 11.7 feet
> 62 h p T.3-cyl by Alexander Hall & Sons Ltd, Aberdeen
> 
> 11.01.1902: Launched by Alexander Hall & Sons Ltd, Aberdeen (Yd. No 392) for North of Scotland Steam Fishing Co Ltd, Aberdeen (William Meff manager) as “Drumoak” A.516. 02.1902: Completed. 24.02.1902: Registered at Aberdeen A.516. 11.02.1909: In collision with S.T. “Miranda” H 875 slightly damaging her port quarter, while she was fishing in the North Sea. 08.1914: Requisitioned and converted to minesweeper (Ad No 342) based at Dover. 05.10.1914: Mined and lost with all hands in the British minefield at West Hinder off Belgium.


Many thanks for that, Andy. Here is a little more information to round off the subject:

Information on HM Trawler Drumoak (trawler no. 342) - the following extract was obtained from the publication, "Trials and Errors of the Royal Navy" ---

"Two minesweeping trawlers were also lost during October 1914. Confusion over the positioning of British mines, laid as cover for the Ostende & Zeebrugge landings, led to the Admiralty ordering 2 groups of minesweepers on the Kentish coast to West Hinder. By the time of their recall 'Princess' & 'Drumoak' had disappeared with 21 men; presumed dead.”

It should be pointed out that two vessels were involved in this incident.

The names of those seamen lost are inscribed in the Portsmouth Naval Memorial.

Aberdonian


----------



## aavh

Thanks Aberdonian, will update record


----------



## GMCK

Hi there Aberdonian, It seems we are related, Robert Sneith Ellington and James Bryce Ellington are my grand uncles too. My grandmother was Ellen Louisa Ellington. She married Alexander Harris Russell and my mother was Mary Wetherly Annison Russell. My father was George McKay who served on HMS Forth and was based in Malta during the Suez crisis. I'd be interested to know which of the Ellingtons you are descended from?

Regards,

George


----------



## Aberdonian

Hi George, My grandfather, Albert Edward Ellington (b.1880), was an older brother of your grandmother Ellen Louisa Ellington so I guess we are second cousins.
Incidentally, back in 2007 I corresponded through an intermediary with Dennis Russell, ex Fleet Air Arm. Have you any later news of him?

Regards,
Keith


----------



## GMCK

Hi again Keith, we have been in touch before re the Ellingtons. You sent me all that stuff on John William Ellington's trial and photographs of your Ellingtons. I've only just come across this thread while searching for a photo of the Drumoak. Regarding Dennis (my 1st cousin), he and Cathy are both doing well and we keep in touch regularly.

All the best,

George


----------



## seaman38

GMCK said:


> My father was George McKay who served on HMS Forth and was based in Malta during the Suez crisis. Regards,
> 
> George


Last time I saw HMS Forth was at Suez in November 1956, during the invasion, she was a submarine/minesweeper support and general maintenance vessel


----------

